# JK Kenpo



## GouRonin (Oct 31, 2001)

Nice to see another sponsor! JK Kenpo totally rocks!
:wavey:


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 31, 2001)

Each summer they have a wild Kenpo camp where you can actually bring tents etc and camp for the weekend and stuff and do kenpo all day. There are BBQ's, and sports after the daily workout too. Campfires, guitars, marshmellows, knife throwing, t-shirts and more. Anyone who loves Kenpo and assorted other flavours and camping will love this! Right down to the solar shower they had it was hilarious and fun. You HAVE to go! A few other people here have been to the JK Kenpo camp and will easily agree with me that it is one of the BEST Kenpo camps in the USA. I'll be at the next one for sure.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 31, 2001)

Each summer they have a wild Kenpo camp where you can actually bring tents etc and camp for the weekend and stuff and do kenpo all day. There are BBQ's, and sports after the daily workout too. Campfires, guitars, marshmellows, knife throwing, t-shirts and more. Anyone who loves Kenpo and assorted other flavours and camping will love this! Right down to the solar shower they had it was hilarious and fun. You HAVE to go! A few other people here have been to the JK Kenpo camp and will easily agree with me that it is one of the BEST Kenpo camps in the USA. I'll be at the next one for sure.
:boing1:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 31, 2001)

Gee Gou, posted same stuff 2x?  You stuffin da ballet box to be first MT Blackbelt?  

JK Kenpo is a new sponsor.  Jeffs a cool guy, and they definately deserve you all to visit em and say hi.  

(man, the codines kicking in...nap time for me soon.)


----------



## KenpoGirl (Oct 31, 2001)

I went to the camp for the first time this year.  It was great fun and incredibly educational.  It's my first experience with "Bangin'", and I loved it.

Everyone was great, I loved sitting around the fire in the evening.  We were treated well, taught well, and fed well.

I look forward to next year.  

Dot


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 31, 2001)

Did you say 'fed well'?  Can I come?  Pleeeeeaaaase???

:rofl: 

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 1, 2001)

I tried to delete the 2nd post as my computer at work was going wonky but I couldn't. If you wanna delete it that's ok with me.

Clugthuoo...if you wanna come I'm sure you'd be welcome. It's a real blast. I have already made plans to go. Hell, my wife made the plans she had such a good time and she doesn't even DO any martial art. A year a head of time. That's how much we both like this camp.
:boing1:
Rumour has it the Renegade will be there too.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 1, 2001)

Nah...I dont wanna ruin your post count.  

Food = Good!


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 1, 2001)

Last year I did a mass no-touch knock out and then to top it all off I did a self-no-touch knockout.

I also got attacked by a rogue telephone pole.
:boing2:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Nov 5, 2001)

It was an amazing camp.  I loved it!!!  There was Self Defense Techniques, and beer.  Stick work and beer.  Huk Palanas and Beer.  Ed Parker Jr. and beer.  Could forget Frank Trejo and beer.  Plus there were bull whips, and an obstacle course.  No one will ever forget Huk riding around on the mini bike.  The big meal was amazing, and the gifts they gave to the instructors were hilarious.  Renegade was voted as the palest person the planet!  The was a horseshoe tournament.  Did I mention that someone brought some beer.

A word of advice though, Never drive 99 mph in a 65 zone.


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 5, 2001)

Who all is going to come to the JK Kenpo summer camp? Make plans now!
:hammer:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Nov 5, 2001)

Definitely have to attend next years camp.  The last one has me so hooked that August is JK Kenpo camp, and thats that.  My wife can't wait for me to go again, I talked about it so much she wanted to know if I could go more often.  I think she was tryin to get rid of me or something, go figure.

I urge everyone to go to this camp!!!  You'll thank me later.


----------



## girlychuks (Nov 6, 2001)

Alright, getting stoked already, and I don;t even know where this kenpo camp is.
I am gearing up tho, here is one little newbie who can;t wait to get kicked around and learn something.
How, when, where, can I sign up?? CAthy


----------



## girlychuks (Nov 6, 2001)

Never mind- found the website with the phone number, etc.
I'm sure I can find a few others from my school to accompany me as well....
Thanks all!-Cathy


----------



## Rob_Broad (Nov 6, 2001)

The more the merrier.  It will be more than worth your travel.  Hope to see you there.


----------

